# Griffin to manticore



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm considering buying the Island of Blood set, splitting the contents with a friend and converting the high elves to dark elves.
All well and good.
The Griffon I intend to convert into a manticore. What I'm wondering is what wings should I get to replace the feathered ones - considering the pose they need to be outstreatched and I don't know the scale of the ones on the GW sight so I'm asking your adveice.
Ideas?


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Im not sure about the exact size, but dark pegasus wings maybe?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, i'd say the wings from Sulephet - Morathi's Dark Pegasus!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440048a&prodId=prod790903


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Are they large enough? They could do the job _fairly_ well.

Anyone know what the nightmare wings are like, they look perfectly shaped, but how large are they?


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Entirely unrelated, But I'd like this Answered.
Link


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm hardly a master in this, but my idea would take alot of work "/

First, lop of anything eagley, so that's the wings, head and front claws

For the head, try a hound of orion head  http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440120a&prodId=prod1110265  or try a white lion chariot head, (assuming your dark elves are a large army youve probably got a cold one or two to make the chariot a cold one chariot)

For the wings, try (as Putch. and Drax said) dark manticore wings, or try winged nightmare wings  http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440125a&prodId=prod1140263 

For the claws, if you decide on one of the above head choices, you can use the paws instead

If you want to totaly de-eagle-ify the griffon, greenstuff over the feathers could work, and you could leave some feathers poking out as scruffs of fur.

So, with a bit of luck, you got yourself a completely unique manticore, hope this helps


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The griffon is -big-. It's also going to be borderline impossible to convert because of how the elf riding it is sculpted on. While you might be able to remove the head and replace it to make a manticore, anything dealing with the body proper is going to be very difficult unless you've got a lot of green stuff on hand. And by that, I mean you'll have to resculpt a large portion of the body if you go about converting it at all.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm thinking cutting off and replacing the wings, filing away and greenstuffing the shoulders, and replacing the head. 
If he's in the way, the elf can go fuck himself, he's replaceable and he knows it. Any accidental damage that I may inadvertantly cause the body can be saddled or greenstuffed over. I have a healthy store of greenstuff, so it should work out fine, even if the filing goes awry.

But still, are the winged nightmare wings large enough? 'cause I like their sculpt, but it'd be shit if they were too small.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The winged nightmare wings are probably going to be too small. You could use the Balrog wings, and they'd be about the right size to fit neatly, though.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, those Balrog wings do look awful pretty. . .


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

i found the winged nightmare wings on a model  http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1160096&rootCatGameStyle=  and i think they look large enough to suit a griffon-sized model

If not, then you can always say that the wings have either shrunken with age, haven't fully grown yet, or that the manticore happens to be stricken with some rare genetic disease.....


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking at the nightmare with the vampire sculpted on it I can say that the wings are certainly too small. I think I'll go for the balrog ones.
Thanks for the help guys!


----------

